# Made in USA nail gun?



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

sray100 said:


> Does anybody know of a nail gun - finish nailing for around the house - that is actually made in the USA? I want to buy American. I appreciate your help.
> 
> SRAY100


 Mine are Bostitch. I believe they're made in the USA. I have a framer and an 18guage. Both are great.


----------



## HarknessConst (Dec 10, 2010)

Senco may have a model still made in USA, call their customer service/technical support to find out. I can't think of another company that does

However, might I suggest the Hitachi NR83A2? It is king of framing nailers in the professional world and is made in Japan rather than China (at least you wouldn't be supporting the slave wages).


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Look for a used Senco SFN 40---That was made in Ohio and has proven itself to be the best finish gun ever made.


----------

